# from batterypower to psu, how to wire?



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey guys,

Out of the blue I've decided I want to mod my case, I'm great with computers but not done any modding before and nor do I have much experience with electric circuits.

The first thing I want to do is really just a mess around/learning excersize but I might end up using it.
Iv dismantled one of those LED scrolling belt buckles and wana power it from my computers PSU instead of the 2 flat 3v lithium batteries
('CR2032 3V HL' if that matters/means anything)









By lellis2k, shot with iPhone at 2008-03-25

Any chance?

Thanks, Leigh


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Capacity 220 mAh
Form Factor CR2032
Voltage Provided 3 V

Need to know the power supply you are working with. My concern would be to ensure you don't supply too much voltage or, more importantly current to the "belt buckle". So need to check the outputs of the power supply and find an appropriate one.

Not sure what the circuit of the LED is, but, most likely each battery is powering 1/2 of the display since most (dispaly/low power type) LEDs are 2.5v. Are you thinking of mounting this in your case?


----------



## slt6 (Feb 10, 2008)

that sounds like a great idea ,, i to am modding my case -- talk to ya later


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah thinking of mounting it in my case, think I'm going to try the 5v wire that comes out of the molex connections from the PCs power supply. I took one battery out and replaced it with a wire, the display all lit up but dimmer, so they must both power the whole thing.

I'll post when I've had a go... unless you think this will break it?


----------



## ShosMeister (Jan 19, 2008)

Do you have a multi-meter? If so, see if you can verify the voltage of the batteries and determine if they are in series or parallel. That should give you a better idea of the voltage requirement. I'm still guessing that the 5v should work fine.


----------



## Lellis2k (Mar 22, 2006)

Not yet, this is the first thing I've ever done so my supplies are limited.
Good news is it works with the 5v wire from the molex.
All I need to do now is buy a coldheat soldering iron (are these good for stuff like this?) and fix everything in place.









Can't make out the words but you can see it's lighting up!:smile:


----------



## cotir2005 (Apr 18, 2007)

this has nothing to do with you project, but if your talking about the cold heat soldering guns that you can use and put in your pocket they are no good. They dont get hot enough to give you a good solder and they are very unreliable. Your best bet is to just get a regular soldering gun that plugs into the wall. good luck!


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

also, you might see if you can somehow tap of a 3.3V line. the 5 volt may work, but you could potentially be overpowering the LEDs and they might blow out. hard to say.


----------

